# Bulk Purchase of CSM+B Alternative supplier to AE



## REDSTEVEO (16 May 2008)

Hi everyone,

This probably only applies to anyone who is in need of the CSM+B Trace elements as part of their EI dry ferts dosing methods. I have been trying to get hold of the CSM+B from Richard at Aqua Essentials but it would appear that he is experiencing some difficulties with his own supplier as they are out of stock as well.

I have done some research and found an alternative supplier in the USA who is quite willing to help us out. I have emailed them and got a reply. The content of the reply is as below:

If you have been using Plantex CSM then what we have is the same product and we add Boron to the mix.  The product that we sell is 1.5 % chelated magnesium; .10% chelated copper; 7.0% chelated iron; 2.0% chelated manganese; .06% molybdenum; .40% chelated zinc.
We charge $12 a lb for this with the discount being that if you order multiples of 5 lbs we add a sixth lb without charge which is equal to buying it at $10 per lb. Additionally you should know that I ship priority international in flat rate boxes.  I can fit 18-20 lbs of fertilizer into a flat rate box which would be shipped to the United Kingdom for $40 per box.  I hope this is helpful.  

I hear that the CSM+B from Garden Direct is very high in copper, how high I don't know (more than 10% ?) I would be very keen to hear from anyone who is interested in pursuing this further. Of course none of this would be necessary if anyone out there knows of an alternative supplier other than Garded Direct or Aqua Essentials. If anyone does know someone then post it here so that we can all get it from the same supplier.

I can do the maths for the costing but we would obviously need to sort out the logistics of how we would distibute it to everyone.  :? Do I sound like some international drug smuggler?

If you want to pm thats okay but for everyones sake it might be better if the posts were here for all to see.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## ulster exile (16 May 2008)

*Re: Bulk Purchase of CSM+B Alternative supplier to Aqua Essentia*

I buy a trace element mix from Garden Direct and it reckons it has 1.7% copper in it.  I have inverts in the tank and haven't noticed any adverse effects although I haven't been using the mix for very long at all.

They also do a Chempak version but it doesn't list the ingredients so I went with the one above.

I'm not saying your idea is a bad one, I'm only suggesting a *possible* alternative


----------



## ceg4048 (16 May 2008)

*Re: Bulk Purchase of CSM+B Alternative supplier to Aqua Essentia*

Hi,
   From what I recall JamesC mentioned that the Chempak version was not chelated. This sounds like a good idea if the quantities and economics could be worked out, although from Chrisi's post it looks like the high copper content may not actually be a problem. Chrisi we'll use you as a test case for Garden Direct Traces. What type of inverts do you have and what trace dosing schedule/quantities do you use?

Cheers,


----------



## ulster exile (16 May 2008)

*Re: Bulk Purchase of CSM+B Alternative supplier to Aqua Essentia*

Clive, I have amano and lots(!) of cherry shrimp, plus MTS and nerite snails.

I dose EI in liquid form and am currently doing 18ml X3 per week from a pre-mixed solution of 15g dry to 250ml distilled water.


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Id probably be up for getting a bulk load of trace mix.  I got 2kg of P and N from garden direct to save me some cash, it'll last years.  Would be keen to do the same with trace, also so that I don't have to remember to re-order it as often.

Sam

EDIT - looking at it, if the garden direct trace mix proves to be OK re shrimp and copper etc, then getting trace from the US might not work out so cheap.  Even at $10 per lb that's (very roughly and taking the current exchange rate) Â£20 for 2kg, which with postage to the UK and then postage to the everyone that wants some will probably work out much the same as paying Â£30 plus P+P for gardendirect trace.

Just a thought.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Jun 2008)

It says .10% copper not 10% in the original post.  If enough people get onto this and the chemists on here can approve the mix as satisfactory (lol) then count me in for 1lb.

Andy


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Jun 2008)

I have just had an email from Richard at AE saying that the Trace Element Mix is back in stock. I have ordered 250g to give it a try first and see how I get on with it.

Thanks for those who have shown an interest in the alternative possibilities, this may be something that we could continue with if neccessary and enough people are interested to make it worth our while.

Cheers.

Steve.


----------

